# Do you always finish a book you start?



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel bad I give up on so many books...some as quick as 10 pages. Lately I've gone as far as 100 pages but knew I just didn't care about the ending. I don't want to read something I'm not enjoying.

Just me here?


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope, not just you. If you're reading for pleasure, why slog through something you don't enjoy?


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope. There are a few books I've started recently that I just put down and walk away. Sadly, one of them is from one of my favorite authors. I think he was up against a deadline because the passion just isn't expressed in his writing any more. It's just words ona page. 

So no... I don't have a problem putting a book down if it's not moving forward. I'd give it more than 10 pages... but probably not more than 100. That's just me.

Life is too short to force yourself to spend time reading a bad book when there are sooooo many good (and inexpensive!) ebooks on the market today.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Usually if I read the sample, I know enough about the story and style to want to finish the book. But I read 4-5 samples for every book purchased.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As previous replies said, why waste your time on something you're not enjoying? And if buying from Amazon, make use of the free samples so you don't waste money, either.


----------



## mle323 (Jan 11, 2011)

having this very problem and its with Stephen King my favorite author! Im 82% through Desperation and am just not enjoying it at all! Im not giving up on it completely but I agree it does get frustrating...


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I try to make it to the end. I'll rarely put a fiction novel down. I *have* to read the ending, because that usually makes the difference.

I don't turn off movies, either, even though I've wanted to on many occasions. I can't make a solid decision about anything until I see the end.

But this is probably my OCD talking.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope. Life is too short!  I used to bring home a huge stack from the library and troll through until I found a winner.  I love the sample system on Kindle. "Try before you buy" is terrific.  Sometimes  I get into a book and then get bored and flip to the back to see how it comes out.

The grandson of a friend of mine really got into the Harry Potter books, when he wasn't much of a reader before.  She asked him why he liked it so much.  His reply: "There aren't any boring parts."

Oh, if we all could keep a reader hooked that way!

Dana Taylor
author of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" which hopefully isn't boring


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

30 pages, give or take.  Grab me or I'm gone.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm falling in line with everyone else here, but if I'm not excited to see what's next, then I'm not finishing it.  Same with movies and tv shows.  There are plenty of other things out there that will entertain me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't give up on many, because I have to be pretty sure I'm going to like it when I purchase/download it. My reading time is precious to me and I try to waste as little as possible of it on chancy material. I generally have a pretty good idea after going through the sample.

I have no hesitation about abandoning a book part way through. There are a dozen or more on the TBR stack at any given moment.

Mike


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

I think this is why I do my best to filter out the good reviewed books and the bad. I know that a lot of it is personal opinion but I strongly put my hopes into word of mouth and reviews on amazon. I picked up The Stand because there was a thread on these boards that praised it lol. 


jay.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I read as much as I can. I've petered out on a couple books, the last one of Outlander, I didn't finish, and currently I'm having a hard time finishing Enders Shadow-Shadow of Hegemon. They are good books, my hearts just not in it I guess. There have been a few others, as well. I usually try to finish them though.


----------



## spidermanfan (Dec 28, 2010)

9 out of 10 times yes I will finish a book, I may stop and start it multiple times, but I always try to finish.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

For the most part, I finish books I start. If it is a book I am looking to buy, I'll try it first. If I like it enough to buy the ebook, then I'll finish it.

If it is a free book, I won't sample it first. For those, after I've read the reviews, sent it to my Kindle, and it turns out I don't like it, I don't feel guilty not finishing it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

spidermanfan said:


> 9 out of 10 times yes I will finish a book, I may stop and start it multiple times, but I always try to finish.


ITA


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

I've started and stopped "Lisey's Story" about five times in the past six months. No clear reason why, either. It's King's usual engaging style and the story is intriguing enough. I just keep losing interest.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I put two books in the DNF category just this week.  I'll usually read the first 100 pages before I give up on it.  It's an acquired skill.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't force myself to finish a book if it is not my thing. I recently gave up on a short story because it was so predictable, and I have tried to get through one particular book (because it was a huge bestseller) several times and never made it past page 25.

I do love the sampling that Kindle offers. I've saved tons of money by being able to sample first and realizing it just wasn't what I expected.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pretty selective in what I choose to read, but once I've started, I almost always finish.  I can't even skip a paragraph without it nagging me to the end.  If I skip a paragraph, it's like a post-it on my forehead that sticks there.  If I read something further along that seems confusing, I immediately think, 'this would probably make sense if I'd read that one paragraph 20 pages ago.'  Sometimes it's true.  Because of this, I never skip ahead.  I've also never walked out in the middle of a movie.  I need to get the whole story.


----------



## windyrdg (Sep 20, 2010)

Most times I do. That said, I don't believe in slogging through something that I absolutely can't stand. I suppose I'm lucky because I seldom toss one away once I've started it.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I put down a lot of books without finishing them. Occasionally, I'll skip to the end to see how the author resolved the story, but I read out of duty. 
Reading is for pleasure.

L.J.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

If I've heard nothing but rave reviews I'll give it 100 pages before giving up. Then I usually feel I'm either wasting my time (too many books and life's short) or I'll know I'm at least on to something. With Diana Gabaldon I was most definitely on to something! 

One standout that I'm glad I didn't give up on was A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving. Sometimes it is all in the end game. 

I still feel like I'm missing something because I did give up on Pillars of the Earth. I gave up on Harry Potter also but I plan to return for a second try (think I just wasn't in the mood.)


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I try, I really do, but occasionally a book defeats me. Life of Pi comes to mind as one that just failed to engage me - but I hear good things about it, so maybe I should try again.

With Harry Potter - I loved the books, but I can see that the whole school/wizard/fantasy genre just wouldn't appeal to everyone - and if they are not for you, there are a whole lot of books to toil through!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, I do usually finish every book that I start.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

If it's a freebie, I dump it fast if I don't like it.  I've got more free books than I'll ever get through. 
If I paid for it, I'll usually struggle through it 'til the end.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Daphne, I read the first -- maybe 50 pages? Of Life of Pi and just hated it. I put it down for around nine months and finally picked it up again, got a little further, and ended up being totally blown away by that book. That is definitely one where the beginning of the book is quite different from what you end up with, and I think it's worth plugging away a bit deeper into the book.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I put down a lot of books without finishing them. Occasionally, I'll skip to the end to see how the author resolved the story, but I read out of duty.
> *Reading is for pleasure.*
> 
> L.J.
> *The Sex Club ($.99)*


That made me LOL.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

I always finish.  If I didn't give up on Nelson Demille's 'The Gate House', I'll never give up.


----------



## anastaciaknits (Nov 28, 2010)

I definitely quit if I'm not into it.  If it's a book for review, then I try to read at least half; if I'm still hating the book, then I'll quit & let the author/publisher know I'm passing on the review.  I just had to do that with two books this week; and counting those two books, I've only had to do that 3 times, and I didn't like doing it any of those times.  I know how hard you guys work to write & finish a book, how much dedication it takes, so I try equally hard to finish.  If it's a book or a movie for pleasure, however, I don't give it nearly as much time. Sometimes it's only a few pages & I *know* it ain't happening; othertimes it'll be a few chapters before I call it a draw.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it's important if you're reading something for review, to go ahead and write the review saying it was awful.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I have to finish any book I start.  I've tried to walk away from a book and felt...guilty?  Not sure if that is the right word to use, but I almost think that I owe it to the author to finish what I started.  I'm weird


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bunny Hugger said:


> I have to finish any book I start. I've tried to walk away from a book and felt...guilty? Not sure if that is the right word to use, but I almost think that I owe it to the author to finish what I started. I'm weird


I think of it the other way: the author owes it to me to write something palatable if s/he expects me to dedicate the time and money to read it.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Short answer: no. For me, it'd be too torturous to continue reading something I just can't into.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

With paper books, I used to give them 50-100 pages to grab me, then I gave up if they didn't.

My reading now consists almost entirely of indie authors on my Kindle. I love the marvelous books being written by indies, but they can be a bit uneven sometimes. I'll try the free sample, and if the author has hooked me, I'll buy the book and almost always finish it.

One thing that turns me off very quickly is poor editing and lack of proofreading for typos. In that case, I've given up after as few as five pages.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

I tend to finish all the books I start reading, but I know what I am in for before I purchase it.  I can think of maybe two or three books that got shelved for later, but eventually picked them up and read them.  I know what I like and thats what I go for when I pick them out.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope. Life is too short and there are too many books waiting to be read.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I think of it the other way: the author owes it to me to write something palatable if s/he expects me to dedicate the time and money to read it.


Good point! Thankfully I haven't read THAT many books that were painful to read. I'll keep this in mind for the next one.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to let it bother me if I didn't finish a book.  I would think about the wasted time and money.  But now I have so many books, it would be impossible to plow through all of them otherwise.  I'm a slow reader, so tough decisions have to be made, especially if a book doesn't have its hooks in me.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I don't always finish everything I read, but I feel I give most everything I read a fair chance. I usually will read at least the first third of the book.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to finish everything, even if I hated it. I'm trying hard to learn to put books down that aren't a good fit for me. As other have said, life's too short!

Even so, just this week, I was slogging through a book and didn't give myself permission to set it aside until I complained to a friend who set me straight.

I think this is why I have a habit of downloading lots of samples--that way I don't feel obligated to read an entire book, because I don't *have* the whole thing. If I read the whole sample (which I know I will) and like it, I can download the rest.


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to but I got tired of finishing things I really didn't like and now I have decided that at 58 I need to read only what I enjoy since there are so many books out there!


----------



## Tip Toeing (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to feel that starting a book was making a commitment to finish it, sort of a mini-marriage.  Now I see books more as conversations at a cocktail party.  I get a sample and decide to join but, if it doesn't hold my attention, I'll go elsewhere.  In some ways, that is very freeing.  In others, I'm sure that I miss the depth and subtleties that are only available through persistence.  But I've become less patient and more protective of my time.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I finish books that I start, even if it's a free one and I'm not really feeling it. I may start and stop a few times if it's painful, but I _will_ finish it.

I agree with the poster who said that she has to make it to the ending because it often makes a difference. I also don't feel that I can make an informed decision about the book or the author if I don't read it in its entirety.

It may have a slow beginning but turn out to be a gem. Who knows?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've given up on a few books lately written by my favourite trad published authors, such as Patricia Cornwell and James Patterson.

If it doesn't grab me then I can't continue I'm afraid.

Mel


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Add me to the life is too short list!  The only time I push myself is when I'm reading my monthly book group book.  The whole point of the book group is for us to try things we wouldn't otherwise read.  But on my "own time", I'm with you.  Ten pages max.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

Tom, I read as long as I want to see what's on the next page. If the book is full of characters I don't care about (as has recently happened), I'll put it down, no matter where I am in the book.

A few years ago, I picked up _The Cold Six Thousand_ by James Ellroy with great expectations. His previous book, _American Tabloid,_ was the leadoff novel of an Underworld USA trilogy, and is one of the greatest books I've ever read. _Cold Six_ was installment #2, so you can imagine how stoked I was to start it.

Long story short, I got to within seven pages of the end and I put it down. Seven pages! And it was a 600+ page book. I just didn't care anymore.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

7 pages of a 600 page book and you put it down!? That page 593 musta been really really really boring!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually try to give a book 20% before I give up on it .... but sometimes I know in a page or two that a given book is unreadable in which case I'll immediately stop.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I think there are less than ten books I haven't finished in my life and it was only 6-8 years ago that I first abandoned a book.  A bit OCD I guess and I know I have spent some wasted hours.  But even though, yes, it's fabulous when an author grabs you on the first page and doesn't let go, I have read a lot of books over the years that started really slow and ended up being great reads.  I am saved by the fact that I am a fast reader so I can get through slow parts fairly quickly.  I have to say that for the few books that I have abandoned, it was an incredibly liberating feeling to throw it across the room and move on to something else.  I guess next time it will have to be a stern push of the delete button.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I always finish a book if I start it.  which is hard sometimes because if the book is really bad it takes forever to read.  Once I start I feel like at some point I will get something out of it or I would not have picked it up in the first place.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I could stop before finishing, but I haven't been compelled to do so yet.

Since September, I've read 26 indie and small press books. Finished each and liked or loved all of them.

----

The last time I didn't finish a book of any sort was Sarah Palin's memoirs. (I wish she had spent more talking about her life rather than rushing into modern politics.)

----

Anything that's borrowing enabled is yours if you'd like!
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-i-read-on-kindle.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

I used to, but more recently, within the past couple of years, I don't. I love learning from excellent writers so when I encounter mediocre writing or, in some instances, downright unbelievable plots and/or characters, I stop reading. Life is short, and with so many books out these days, I prefer to read well-written ones.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost always finish books, but I have been stuck partway though the most recent Outlander book since the week it came out. It's kind of bugging me, actually, that I can't bring myself to finish it.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Life sometimes gets in the way of finishing a book, but ultimately I read all the way to the end.  I can usually tell by scanning the first chapter or two if the writing is compelling enough to make me buy a book, so if it passes that test odds are I will read the entire story.

Miriam


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to always finish books I'd started. 

Then I got a Kindle.

Then I discovered Free Kindle Books. 

Then I realized that some of them were absolute crap. 

And I actually stopped reading one.

I have four books on my goodreads "So Bad I Couldn't Finish" shelf.

One of the is a Free Kindle Book. 

The three others are D&D novels that I found on the mailroom table at my apt.

I couldn't make it past page 30 or so of the first one and decided the rest wouldn't be worth it either, so back on the mailroom table they went.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

In the past three years there were only 2 books that I couldn`t finish, and one of them was written by a bestselling author. Before that, there was one that I wished that I put aside but the only reason I forced myself to finish it was because I purchased it. But trust me I never read anything else from that author again.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

I am almost exclusively a nonfiction reader and usually read for information first and pleasure second. (Although I am really pleased when it is both entertaining and informative.)

Before Kindles I used to skim through a book to see if I would enjoy it. I was able to pick books that I knew I would finish. With Kindles it's a little more difficult. It's like going to a party or club with the lights down low. When you finally get past the sample of the book and the 'lights come on' you may be pleasantly surprised or feel you've been the victim of a bad joke.

In other words, I have a lot more unfinished books on my Kindle than I do in my real life library.


----------



## Ray Rhamey author (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, and sometimes to my regret. I read mostly fiction and, as a writer of novels, always learn something, even if it's what not to do. But I'd much rather be swept away by the narrative and the story. Sadly, the more I edit novels, the harder it is to not see the flaws. A recent good experience that captivated me was the Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

wrrriter said:


> Yes, and sometimes to my regret. I read mostly fiction and, as a writer of novels, always learn something, even if it's what not to do. But I'd much rather be swept away by the narrative and the story. Sadly, the more I edit novels, the harder it is to not see the flaws.


I agree. It's great when you find a good one though. My current fav authors are John Lutz and Lee Child.

This is off topic, but I see you live in Ashland, OR. I visited there years ago, played with an early music group at the Ashland Shakespeare Festival. Is it still there?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I usually read to the end, even if I'm not totally blown away with the story, because... I'm not really sure  Maybe a sense of "I must finish what I started", maybe just a blind hope that it will get better. But there have been a couple of books I haven't finished - if I truely dislike the book I will put it aside.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

A few years ago, I always finished every book I started. It seemed discourteous not to and I couldn't stand to be a quitter.

But as I've grown older, my time is more limited and if the book is really aggravating me due to purple prose (or my current bogey-man, writing in present tense, which makes my head hurt). Really, I can tolerate almost anything else (except books that seem to be solely devoted to love scenes loosely connected by a meandering plot).

Although, if a book is going in a depressing direction, I'll peek at the end. If everyone dies or has a miserable end, then I don't finish it. Life is too short. I want to die laughing, not trying to gouge my eyes out in misery.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Because I'm an author and know the hard work and the time that goes into writing a novel, I usually finish a book a begin.  But not always.  I was in the middle of a suspense novel by an author whose work I love, but just couldn't get into it, and quit mid-way through.  But there's only been a couple of those.  I'll generally give the book every chance to grab my attention before I give up on it.

Joan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I normally read introduction and contents before I start the book.  Many of the books I read are nonfiction; where I can make a selection what to read and what not to read.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to live in New York, and the only blessing of my long train commute was that it forced me to finish Look Homeward, Angel. No offense to Thomas Wolfe, but he uses a few too many words to describe things. 

If I'm really having trouble getting into a book, I try to go to a coffee shop and force myself into it. If even that fails to get it started, I guiltily put it back on my shelf, spine inward (it's less awkward that way).


----------



## FastPop (Dec 22, 2010)

All part of the writing process -- stopping, starting, and rewriting.

If I do not finish what I write, I use parts of it for future publications.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

For me it depends on whether it's something I paid for or not. With freebies I can drop them for any ol' reason, but when I spent money I have to be absolutely sure before I can walk away as I hate wasting money.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I usually try and stick it out as some books that I would have given up on, say 40 pages in, turned out to be amazing. That said, I have given up on a fair amount of books over the years. If it feels like I'm really plugging through it, I'll sometimes give up on it.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Anthony Hopkins has a wonderful line in the movie "Hearts in Atlantis" (based on the Stephen King novella "Low Men in Yellow Coats"): 

"Just give a writer an hour to hook you, and if he can't, wish him the best of luck and find someone else."


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Tom Schreck said:


> I feel bad I give up on so many books...some as quick as 10 pages. Lately I've gone as far as 100 pages but knew I just didn't care about the ending. I don't want to read something I'm not enjoying.
> 
> Just me here?


Nope I usually give it 10-30% and if it really is that bad, I stop reading, remove it from my K3 and never worry about it again.


----------



## K.C. Neal (Jan 5, 2011)

As a kid, I always finished books I started. But as I've gotten older, it seems there are too many other things demanding my attention for me to waste time slogging through something I don't enjoy. I do move on if I can't get into it. I always feel a little pinch of guilt, though, and feel like kind of a quitter.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I never used to give up. the exception was "Da vinci code". I did give up about 5 pages in. now, though, I don't have any problems moving on. with my Kindle, if I don't like something, I go to the next in line. there's too many on my TBR to be so compulsive


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

There is a reason you picked up that book now finish it.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

No, but I try.

I wouldn't consider 10 pages as quitting... that's just trying it out! I regularly have many possible "next reads" in my queue and will try out the first few pages to see if I get caught. Eventually, perhaps, I read all of them.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I tend to get so absorbed I don't put it down until it is finished. Very often if it gets put down so I can do things like eat and drink, it's rare I pick it back up unless it has me hooked very early on.


----------

